# Tiguan jerkiness at initial acceleration



## hruss (Dec 16, 2017)

Had our 2016 Tiguan (which has been great) in for routine maintenance. Asked my salesmen his thoughts on the jerky take-offs and slowness of the new Tiguan. He said he was just informed that VW is now working on a fix for the poor sync between the transmission and the engine. We shall see.
Also told me he received word that the new Alltracks and GSW would start to arrive soon, which he also told me last November. We shall see.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I find my transmission in my tiguan to be perfect. Especially in Sport Mode... and the 18 alltracks started arriving at my dealer last week. Great falls green with brown interior is an amazing combination. If it were available in November when I bought my tig, I probably would’ve chose that instead. Either way I’m happy with my 2018 tig.. it is a little slow. But the fuel economy is well worth it IMO. In sport mode it has the perfect amount of punch for traffic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hruss (Dec 16, 2017)

D3Audi said:


> I find my transmission in my tiguan to be perfect. Especially in Sport Mode... and the 18 alltracks started arriving at my dealer last week. Great falls green with brown interior is an amazing combination. If it were available in November when I bought my tig, I probably would’ve chose that instead. Either way I’m happy with my 2018 tig.. it is a little slow. But the fuel economy is well worth it IMO. In sport mode it has the perfect amount of punch for traffic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for that feedback. That is all good news. Glad you are pleased with your new Tiguan!


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

I've definitely run into some lag/jerkiness/general bad behavior in Drive or Eco settings. And it loves to lug the engine in 8th gear at like 35mph. But sport mode resolves most of that. That's pretty much what I use all the time around town. Just switching to D if I ever hit the highway.


----------

